# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  A simple question on pagination behaviour

## aodhu

Hi,
I'm new to creating reports but I notice in the tool bar where the number of pages appears doesn't automatically compute the number of pages returned by a report.

So if I have 5 pages returned by a report, when the report opens is shows "1 of 2 ?" and as I navigate forward through the pages is increments with the question mark still present until I get to the last page.

All I really want to know is if this is normal behaviour?
Thanks.
A.

----------


## mpeterka

Hi,
this behaviour is new to SSRS in 2008 version. It is connected to a new rendering object model - Report Server simply calculates and renders only requested page, which is much faster especially for large reports. Because of this, total number of report pages is not known when you are on report's first page and ? character is shown intead of number. When you go to last page, you get total number of report pages.

M.

----------


## aodhu

Thanks mpeterka, I thought it might be something like that.  But just wanted to confirm that it wasn't something I had done/broken.
A.

----------


## pankaj4ublue

I also encountered the same problem.Is there a way I can have real page numbers?. Performance is not an issue for me.

----------

